# Fiber Tack for asphalt???



## guido (May 13, 2001)

We opened up a utility cut on an old taxiway/access road tonight and we saw there was some kind of fiber mesh in between two layers of asphalt. I've never seen anything like this used as a tack before, does it serve another purpose? Let me know if you've seen anything like this before.

Guido's half arse diagram:

-Top layer asphalt
-Fiber grid squares w/ 1/2" - 3/4" holes in it
-Binder layer of aspahlt
-tack coat
-base course
-Australia 


Hope someone can clearify this for us!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

Guido, that is used at times here for poor base at time of install or when there is going to be a high load factor. works just like other fabric underlayment only tougher


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*PAUL*

Just to make sure, you said you've seen it between two layers of asphalt? It held on to the new layer of asphalt great but they didn't use anything to bond it to the old layer, that was the odd thing. I could see spraying your tack and then "gluing" this fabric down and then laying your asphalt for a greater bond, but what would just laying it there do?

Thanks for the input, I knew someone would know something about it!

Thanks Paul


----------

